# [Gentoo] Ha qualcosa che non va...!

## kattivo

Salve a tutti,

Ho installato una gentoo,

ho notato che non risponde bene a certi comandi, ad esempio 

```

w

```

O si no quando avvio uno script in init.d...

la cosa che non va, è che si bloccano appena li faccio partire...e non si sbloccano...

ecco un esempio di quello che mi succede:

```

sh-3.00$ w

```

non succede niente... :Razz: 

ho notato che ci sono degl'errori, posso causare cio?:

```

search_node dfe0fa40 start_node dfe0fa40 return_node 00000000

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._BST] (Node dfe10940), AE_NOT_FOUND

    ACPI-0339: *** Error: Looking up [Z00G] in namespace, AE_NOT_FOUND

search_node dfe0fa40 start_node dfe0fa40 return_node 00000000

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._BST] (Node dfe10940), AE_NOT_FOUND

    ACPI-0339: *** Error: Looking up [Z00G] in namespace, AE_NOT_FOUND

search_node dfe0fa40 start_node dfe0fa40 return_node 00000000

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._BST] (Node dfe10940), AE_NOT_FOUND

    ACPI-0339: *** Error: Looking up [Z00G] in namespace, AE_NOT_FOUND

search_node dfe0fa40 start_node dfe0fa40 return_node 00000000

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._BST] (Node dfe10940), AE_NOT_FOUND

    ACPI-0339: *** Error: Looking up [Z00G] in namespace, AE_NOT_FOUND

search_node dfe0fa40 start_node dfe0fa40 return_node 00000000

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._BST] (Node dfe10940), AE_NOT_FOUND

```

Altra cosa che non va, è il disco hda, non raggiunge le velocita' che dovrebbe raggiungere.. 

Ecco un test:

```
TraverlMATE kattivo #  hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   3116 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1557.90 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   12 MB in  3.42 seconds =   3.50 MB/sec

TraverlMATE kattivo #                                               

```

Ho notato che dei programmi dopo un po che sono aperti iniziano ad essere instabili. ad esempio Gaim...dopo un po che è aperto, crasha

Esattamente credo, appena cercano di contattarmi..

Come se non bastasse dopo aver installato samba, applicando sulla barra degl'indirizzi di konqueror il comando :

```

smb://INDIRIZZO 

```

Mi dice che il protocollo smb (samba) è inesistente...

cosa c'e che non va nella mia gentoo? è forse sfigata?

----------

## gutter

Come ripetuto più volte per favore:

Una domanda un post

Per quanto riguarda il disco sei sicuro che il DMA sia abilitato ma soprattutto che il controller selezionato sia quello corretto.

----------

## kattivo

Mi sembrava un po stupido fare per ogni domanda un post, molto probabilmente molti di questi problemi sono dovuti a un unico problema piu grosso,

ad esempio, il proc fs puo' centrare qlk ? 

come posso dirti per certezza se il dma è abilitato o che il mio controller sia quello giusto? 

questo non so se puo' esserti utile:

```

TraverlMATE kattivo #  hdparm -I /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       IC25N060ATMR04-0

        Serial Number:      MRA301KEK6YA9H

        Firmware Revision:  MO3OAD4A

Standards:

        Used: ATA/ATAPI-6 T13 1410D revision 3a

        Supported: 6 5 4 3

Configuration:

        Logical         max     current

        cylinders       16383   65535

        heads           16      1

        sectors/track   63      63

        --

        CHS current addressable sectors:    4128705

        LBA    user addressable sectors:  117210240

        LBA48  user addressable sectors:  117210240

        device size with M = 1024*1024:       57231 MBytes

        device size with M = 1000*1000:       60011 MBytes (60 GB)

Capabilities:

        LBA, IORDY(can be disabled)

        bytes avail on r/w long: 4      Queue depth: 1

        Standby timer values: spec'd by Vendor, no device specific minimum

        R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16  Current = 0

        Advanced power management level: 128 (0x80)

        Recommended acoustic management value: 128, current value: 254

        DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 *udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5

             Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

        PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

             Cycle time: no flow control=240ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

Commands/features:

        Enabled Supported:

           *    NOP cmd

           *    READ BUFFER cmd

           *    WRITE BUFFER cmd

           *    Host Protected Area feature set

           *    Look-ahead

           *    Write cache

           *    Power Management feature set

                Security Mode feature set

           *    SMART feature set

           *    FLUSH CACHE EXT command

           *    Mandatory FLUSH CACHE command

           *    Device Configuration Overlay feature set

           *    48-bit Address feature set

                Automatic Acoustic Management feature set

           *    SET MAX security extension

                Address Offset Reserved Area Boot

           *    SET FEATURES subcommand required to spinup after power up

                Power-Up In Standby feature set

           *    Advanced Power Management feature set

           *    General Purpose Logging feature set

           *    SMART self-test

           *    SMART error logging

Security:

        Master password revision code = 65534

                supported

        not     enabled

        not     locked

                frozen

        not     expired: security count

        not     supported: enhanced erase

        50min for SECURITY ERASE UNIT.

HW reset results:

        CBLID- above Vih

        Device num = 0 determined by the jumper

TraverlMATE kattivo #                      

                                        
```

----------

## Luca89

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> come posso dirti per certezza se il dma è abilitato o che il mio controller sia quello giusto? 

 

Questo per sapere se il dma è attivato:

```
Python luca # hdparm /dev/hda|grep dma

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

Python luca #

```

Per il controller:

```
Python luca # lspci |grep IDE

00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

Python luca #

```

Quindi vai a controllare di aver compilato il supporto corretto nel kernel.

----------

## .:chrome:.

reinstalla tutto quanto... hai combinato un grosso macello, e mi sa che rimettere tutto a posto costerebbe più lavoro che reinstallare da capo

e comunque mi associo a gutter: un problema per post. che tu sia d'accordo o meno non conta niente, perché questo è il modo di fare del forum, e non mi sembra corretto che tu arrivi ed imponi il tuo modo di fareLast edited by .:chrome:. on Thu Dec 29, 2005 3:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kattivo

Ok, il dma non è attivato, ma il supporto su kernel si...

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> reinstalla tutto quanto... hai combinato un grosso macello, e mi sa che rimettere tutto a posto costerebbe più lavoro che reinstallare da capo
> 
> e comunque mi associo a gutter: un problema per post. che tu sia d'accordo o meno non conta niente, perché questo è il modo di fare del forum, e non mi sembra corretto che tu arrivi ed imponi il tuo modo di fare

 

Secondo te, devo rinstallare tutto per risolvere questo problema? non mi sembra il caso, piu tosto spiegami il macello che ho combinato. cosi provo a risolvermelo...? grazie

----------

## .:chrome:.

non funzionano i servizi, e va beh... non funzionano nemmeno i comandi dello userland, e questo è molto grave... qui c'è di mezzo qualche difetto GROSSO e/o GRAVE.

se si tratta del kernel (è anche possibile) si potrebbe risolvere mettendo su un kernel fatto bene. se non è nemmeno quello, secondo me fai nu lavoraccio immenso, e considerando che per installare da stage3 bastano 15 minuti, non credo che la cosa ti convenga.

ah... "piuttosto" si scrive tutto attaccato

----------

## kattivo

Allora, l'installazione è stata eseguita correttamente,...a stage 3, e ci metterei ben piu di 15 minuti a ripristinarla come è ora...minimo 8 9 ore...

Il kernel lo rifaccio...vediamo cosa succede..! secondo me pero', non centra il kernel..perchè i servizi partono se li metto nel runlevel..

il problema secondo me è ben piu semplice...pero' bisogna trovarlo..

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> Allora, l'installazione è stata eseguita correttamente,...a stage 3, e ci metterei ben piu di 15 minuti a ripristinarla come è ora...minimo 8 9 ore...
> 
> Il kernel lo rifaccio...vediamo cosa succede..! secondo me pero', non centra il kernel..perchè i servizi partono se li metto nel runlevel..
> 
> il problema secondo me è ben piu semplice...pero' bisogna trovarlo..

 

ma non hai detto che i servizi non partono?

a parte che ti consiglierei di rileggere molte volte quello che scrivi, prima di postare... non è divertente tirare ad indovinare su quello che avevi intenzione di scrivere:

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> O si no quando avvio uno script in init.d... 

 

questo è un forum pubblico... dove quello che si scrive potrebbe/dovrebbe essere un aiuto per molti... e non un allegato della settimana enigmistica

----------

## kattivo

sembra piu una scuola che un forum...

km non dipende dall'installazione...anche perchè se lo faccio da terminale...senza X avviato..i comandi funzionano bene...quindi dubito fortemente dipenda da come l'ho installata..

Secondo me è un problema dell'ACPI...dato che anche sui log risulta dia problemi..non credo sia qlk di configurazione..anche perchè devo ancora iniziare a configurarla! 

Come posso testare l'ACPI?

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> sembra piu una scuola che un forum... 

 

il forum è di pubblico accesso per tutti coloro che hanno dei problemi. non serve solo per risolvere i _tuoi_ problemi, quindi lo scrivere ordinatamente i fatti e dare un'ordine logico alle cose è d'aiuto a tutti, in primis a chi cerca di darti una mano, e successivamente per chiunque dovesse avere un problema simile al tuo in futuro. questo è lo stesso motivo per cui vige la regola: un problema un thread. se uno dovesse ricercare un problema in un thread che parla di 10 cose differenti sarebbe un macello. 

tornando IT: non credo che possa centrare l'acpi, o almeno non direttamente, prima di tutto cerca di abilitare il DMA, 

per i crash ed i comandi che non funzionano in X... potresti controllare, in primis il file /etc/hosts che per tutto ciò che riguarda X è molto importante e poi alcune conf del kernel. io partirei comunque con un kernel nuovo, magari prendendo spunto da quello del livecd.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> io partirei comunque con un kernel nuovo, magari prendendo spunto da quello del livecd.

 

o magari non configurandolo per niente e mantenendo la configurazione standard.

----------

## kattivo

Il file di /etc/hosts, ho solo messo il mio indirizzo..niente di che..

km ho notato che finche non avvio X tutto va bene..nel kernel credo non esista il supporto per il mio IDE controller SATA

almeno credo..

```

TraverlMATE kattivo # lspci | grep SATA

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller (rev 04)

TraverlMATE kattivo #

```

Nel kernel non ho trovato niente...Ho cercato nella parte ATA...è possibile?

PS: Questo kernel è molto simile a l'howto del gentoo wiki nella sezione notebook acer travelmate 8104 

Diciamo che li ho aggiunto quello che non aveva..

----------

## Luca89

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> km ho notato che finche non avvio X tutto va bene..nel kernel credo non esista il supporto per il mio IDE controller SATA
> 
> almeno credo.. 
> ...

 

Non me ne intendo molto di dischi sata ma io innanzitutto lo andrei a cercare nella sezione riguardante i dischi SATA anzichè ATA.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Non me ne intendo molto di dischi sata ma io innanzitutto lo andrei a cercare nella sezione riguardante i dischi SATA anzichè ATA.

 

quello sarebbe il minimo... infatti ci avrei scommesso che il kernel era fatto male.

----------

## kattivo

O mio dio...se il disco è IDE, vado a cercarlo su SATA? 

è una emulazione SATA

in realta è IDE e prima l'ho specificato..

----------

## salade

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> O mio dio...se il disco è IDE, vado a cercarlo su SATA? 
> 
> 

 

Certo. E' una sotto-sezione di SCSI device support.  :Wink: 

PS: Leggere questo topic è abbastanza comico  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

@kattivo: ma se provassi ad usare genkernel per generare un kernel e vedere se il problema è una cattiva configurazione di quest'ultimo non sarebbe una soluzione per restringere le possibilità?

----------

## kaosone

il problema di konqueror e' noto, se fai un cerca sul forum capisci subito cosa ti manca

per i comandi che non vanno: prova a dare uno strace w e vedi dove si blocca

per il disco che va lento, e' sicuramente colpa di una cattiva configurazione del kernel

----------

## =DvD=

mpfh

Penso anche io al kernel, in primo luogo.

Ti consiglio anche io di reinstallare in secondo luogo.

E, ma forse vale solo per me, quando non scrivi all'amichetta di 14 anni, o a qualcuno che lavora in televisione, ma su un forum pubblico in lingua italiana, per favore usa l'italiano, non l'smssese.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> O mio dio...se il disco è IDE, vado a cercarlo su SATA? 
> 
> è una emulazione SATA
> 
> in realta è IDE e prima l'ho specificato..

 

come puoi leggere dalle risposte che ti sono state date, non molti la pensano come te, quindi ti consiglio caldamente di abbassare i toni, nonché di imparare a scrivere come una persona civile, per favore.

non vado oltre perché potrei solo essere offensivo

----------

## codadilupo

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> ah... "piuttosto" si scrive tutto attaccato

 

e io che scrivo "più tosto" cosa devo fare  :Wink:  ?

Coda

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> e io che scrivo "più tosto" cosa devo fare  ?

 

Se intendi dire "più tosto" ovvero "più duro" va bene così

Se intendi dire "piuttosto" ovvero "altrimenti" invece stai sbagliando parola   :Wink: 

Comunque questo thread non è per le disquisizioni linguistiche... mettete il devoto-oli accanto alla tastiera e usate quello se avete dei dubbi   :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink: 

Già è parecchio incasinato... se si inizia anche con le disquisizioni linguistiche (e allora mi ci metterei anche io... solo oggi ho letto alcuni congiuntivi che mettevano i brividi) non si viene a capo di niente   :Wink: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

@kattivo

Ho letto solo ora questo post, beh concordo con gli altri della comunity quando ti dicono di abbassare i toni, ricordati che qui c'è gente esperta e meno esperta, ma soprattutto fanno questo volontariamente, nessuno è stipendiato: in definitiva qui i TROLL non li vogliamo... [mi scuso con i moderatori ma questa arroganza mi fa sbottare!!!]

Quindi per prima cosa leggi queste regole (non sono state messe li per fare muffa):

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-83375.html

Comunque in primis utilizzerei il consiglio di Gutter di utilizzare genkernel e poi andrei a modificare la configurazione a manazza... bene se proprio non vuoi fare così, puoi utilizzare tipo knoppik, controllare l'hardware rilevato e poi configurare a manina il kernel.

Poi puoi reinstallare tutto da stage3 e utilizzare i packages cd (i cd contenete i pacchetti precompilati di gentoo) e risparmieresti un sacco di tempo e avresti una distro stable da cui partire e iniziare ad a ottimizzare...

Oltre alla documentazione di gentoo c'è anche il repositori degli howto generali... insomma di documentazione per configurare un sistema esiste a iosa!!!

Bene con questa strigliata spero che impari a capire come funzina un forum, quin non si fa anarchia e le regole esistono per tutelare la libertà di opinione di tutti senza ledere a nessuno ok!

Ciao a tutti   :Very Happy: 

----------

## GiRa

Leggi il manuale di hdparm, capisci la flag keepsettings, se non è sufficiente usa /etc/init.d/hdparm.

Compila un kernel decentemente, *sapendo* quello che fai, oppure usa genkernl.

[OT]

NON accampare idee su quali potrebbero essere le soluzioni se non hai *prove* in mano!

Se fossimo su un newsgroup avresti ricevuto risposte piene di insulti oppure cose tipo "Ah, non ti va. Peccato!", "Non capisco quello che scrivi", e così via.

Le persone che sul forum ti rispondono fanno un favore a te quindi rispetto per quelli che ti han dato consigli.

Le regole ci sono e bisogna rispettarle! Siamo informatici e quindi dovremmo capire molto bene queste regole, se esse ti sembrano assurde probabilmente al momento sei ancora troppo ignorante: va in fiducia e non protestare.

PS: RILEGGI ciò che scrivi! Se sei trascurato nel trattare il PC come lo sei nello scrivere (e sembrerebbe proprio di si) ci credo che non riesci ad ottenere risultati soddisfacenti: sai, le macchine al momento non pensano e non riescono ad immaginarsi quello che vuoi.

Se qualcuno crede che io sia stato troppo diretto me lo dica che edito.

[/OT]

----------

## GiRa

Maledette cose da fare! Ho fatto un post uguale a quello di DranXXX! 

 :Crying or Very sad:  fatica sprecata.

----------

## Ferdinando

Condividendo quanto detto dagli altri, cerco di tornare IT: leggi qui per l'acpi, sembra un problema del bios.

Ciao

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> Se qualcuno crede che io sia stato troppo diretto me lo dica che edito.

 

io direi che hai ragione al 101%

direi anche che uno che si pavoneggia con una firma del genere dovrebbe essere una specie di guru... eppure qui vedo solo aria fritta.

@kattivo:

abbi la decenza di non pavoneggiarti della tua ignoranza: è una cosa triste ed insulsa come poche altre. abbi anche il buon senso di non dare addosso a chi ti aiuta: nessuno è qui per imparare da te, e tu ti sei permesso una brutta uscita con Luca89, ma ti garantisco che nonostante l'età luca ha molta più testa di te... e qantomeno lui sa cosa scrive, non scrive cose che legge sulla carta dei baci perugina e non si pavoneggia con una firma a dir poco ridicola.

----------

## ema

scusate se m'intrometto... ma non potrebbe essere un problema di dns?

questi rallentamenti che si notano solo con X aperto, mi ricordano le rogne che avevo io alla prima installazione di gentoo.

Alla fine ho risolto tirando su eth0, lo (che non si attivava), impostando hostname, domainname e file hosts...

però potrei anche sbagliarmi!

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *ema wrote:*   

> scusate se m'intrometto... ma non potrebbe essere un problema di dns?
> 
> questi rallentamenti che si notano solo con X aperto, mi ricordano le rogne che avevo io alla prima installazione di gentoo.
> 
> Alla fine ho risolto tirando su eth0, lo (che non si attivava), impostando hostname, domainname e file hosts...
> ...

 

beh... non è un'ipotesi da scartare, però di solito se il problema è quello, è lo stesso X a segnalarlo chiaramente.

comunque una verifica non guasta

----------

## GiRa

E' difficile riuscire a rispondere a così tante domande contemporaneamete.

Certamente se il file host non è nel formato $indirizzo_ip $nome.completo $alias potrebbe avere grosse rogne.

----------

